# Options for S Video/Composite cable to HDMI converter?



## Jabodie (Jun 26, 2015)

Specifically for an N64 (and I may use it for my Wii as well).

Something that will maintain 4:3 without too much input lag.

Anybody have recommendations in a couple budget ranges?

Edit: Meant to say component cables.


----------



## Drud1995 (Jul 7, 2015)

I think this is your best bet to convert S-Video to HDMI. http://smile.amazon.com/enKo-produc...id=1436303710&sr=8-1&keywords=s+video+to+hdmi

There is no real component cable for the N64 to improve the picture, but if you mod an early serial n64 for RGB picture, it will look amazing on modern TVs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2015)

Drud1995 said:


> There is no real component cable for the N64 to improve the picture


Wait, you mean some sort of component cable that doesn't improve the picture exists? Cos I wanna get one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm//250391748089 but I can't afford it ATM and I'm concerned about the lack of information on how it works (correctly, it should split composite into 3 signals and split svideo C into 2 while passthroughing svideo Y but I'm concerned they might've taken a shortcut and put in an svideo to composite adapter which would mean it uselessly combines 2 signals to 1 before splitting to 3)


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 23, 2015)

With a non modded N64 you'll be up converting composite or s-video into component.
It might play fine, but won't look as good as native should. (the general rule is video converter boxes can't improve a signal beyond its existing quality)


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 23, 2015)

Framemeister? I hear it's the best in bringing older consoles to the HD TV, no lag and such. The only issue I heard is not fixing the light gun issue with flat screen TVs.  The other issue, if you want to call it that, the price. On Amazon, I saw it going for $360! My Dynex 32 inch monitor has RCA ports, and while the Wii seems just fine on it, I haven't tried other consoles with older input connections. I think I tried Sega Genesis, and it came out fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> With a non modded N64 you'll be up converting composite or s-video into component.
> It might play fine, but won't look as good as native should. (the general rule is video converter boxes can't improve a signal beyond its existing quality)


Well, the existing quality is fine for me, just can't plug it in without a converter, I'm about to get into a bidding war for a $300 converter being sold with a $30 reserve in a few mins  Update: got it for $51


----------



## Jabodie (Jul 24, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Framemeister? I hear it's the best in bringing older consoles to the HD TV, no lag and such. The only issue I heard is not fixing the light gun issue with flat screen TVs.  The other issue, if you want to call it that, the price. On Amazon, I saw it going for $360! My Dynex 32 inch monitor has RCA ports, and while the Wii seems just fine on it, I haven't tried other consoles with older input connections. I think I tried Sega Genesis, and it came out fine.



Yeah the ones I know are high quality are quite expensive. 

I'll look into the suggestion posted in this thread, but a review I saw says it doesn't preserve the 4:3 aspect ratio so we'll see.


----------



## Chickenhunterx (Jul 24, 2015)

I own that one and it does the job only thing is basically anything white bleeds horribly when using an s-video cable


----------



## Drud1995 (Jul 25, 2015)

The Framemeister is totally unnecessary. 
All I use is this SCART to HDMI converter box that costs $50 (http://smile.amazon.com/Panlong-PL-...pebp=1437782066844&perid=0MFV6XGD8GVS266PFBGW), 
An RGB modded cable on Luma (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Ninte...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259e47955c) 
And a simple RGB Amp that is super easy to solder in (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Ninte...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259e47955c)

If you want to try this mod, it only works with N64 consoles with serial numbers that start with 1 on the bottom. Also, you can just use the cable and the converter box for SNES as the console already supports RGB and makes the games look amazing!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2015)

http://www.dvigear.com/vitopcsc.html This is what I've just got, apparently was released in 2013 so it's recent. I'll let you know how good it is when I receive it.
A great feature with it that many cheap converters don't have is that you can choose between NTSC, PAL and HD resolutions so if your TV has a better upscaler then you can just set it to PAL/NTSC


----------

